# If not cleared to fight by June, Bellator's Brian Foster vows retirement



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Brian Foster said he's in the best shape of his life and he's never felt better.*
> 
> Unfortunately, a paperwork snafu dredged up his past and brought to nothing the 12 weeks of work he put in for his since-postponed Bellator debut.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27989/if-...ne-bellators-brian-foster-vows-retirement.mma


----------

